# Would love to get my own sig



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

Something with my red and black colors. :thumb02: Let me know if anyone is interested in making one.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

In order to get a sig you must be a premium or lifetime member, it is only $10 for lifetime membership so it is most definatly worth it because of the perks.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

And you help to support the forum costs!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, but you do infact have to be a premium member to make use of a sig. If you choose to upgrade, I will reopen this thread. :thumbsup:


----------

